# Spring Cigar Dinner at Havana Dreams



## Atlasm (Mar 27, 2007)

at Joe Abbracciamentos 
Friday, April 13th 2007 
$150.00 per person 
Includes 4 Premium Cigars 
For reservations call (718) 685-0078 

Presenting... 

Lito Gomez Premium Cigars 
Martha Clara Wine Tasting 
BH Krahn Spirits 
"American Gin" 

Music by Michele Romo Quartet featuring Heidi Hepler 

Pre-Cigar Dinner Event @ Havana Dreams 4-6:30 PM 
Cigar Specials & Raffles 

Lito Gomez is said to be in attendance.


----------



## Atlasm (Mar 27, 2007)

This event is being helsd in Queens, New York


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that seems like one heckuva cool event. Wish I could make it!

CD


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That does look very nice. Wish I could be there too, but I don't think I could convince the wife to let me go.


----------

